# Spider ID



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Does anybody have a clue to what kind of spider this is? It's white with purple waves on the side. Found him in the garden while having a beer









Sorry for the poor quality

Cheers








Trevor


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

No web? Possibly a crab spider (flower spider). Hard to tell for sure from the pic.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Thanks for the ID Bio!








Just found a pic of a crab spider online, and this is the exact spider that was in the flower at my place.

Here's the pic.

attachment=152915:crab_spider.jpg]


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Looks cool


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Pretty interesting looking spider!


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Cool...the different species of the flower crab spiders have some pretty neat coloration!


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

You should have seen my gf's reaction to it when I dragged her @$$ out to see it.....PRICELESS!!!

That's the first time I've seen a spider like that before.
The pics don't do it justice, it's much nicer in person.

Trev


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Trevor said:


> You should have seen my gf's reaction to it when I dragged her @$$ out to see it.....PRICELESS!!!


Heheh...was it like the old VW Jetta commercial where the guy drags his wife (in the middle of painting her toes) to see the windows automatically roll down? Classic!


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

BioTeAcH said:


> You should have seen my gf's reaction to it when I dragged her @$$ out to see it.....PRICELESS!!!


Heheh...was it like the old VW Jetta commercial where the guy drags his wife (in the middle of painting her toes) to see the windows automatically roll down? Classic!
[/quote]

It was better then that! loll


----------

